# Bicycle Heaven Swap Meet Pictures 1 of 3



## Howard Gordon (Aug 31, 2015)

Just got home from 2 days at Craig Morrow's Bicycle Heaven Museum / swap meet.  I had a blast! Craig and his family could not be more hospitable. He doesn't charge a set-up fee, and lets you have all the space you need. His wife is a real peach. She works tirelessly from morning to night cooking delicious food, served with a smile.
   I actually sold two ballooners, one man's and one woman's to people who wanted a cool old bike to ride the river trail. They both rode, then came back to the show to tell me how much fun they had on their new, old bikes!
   The trail runs right past Craig's museum, so all day bicyclists are stopping at the show and checking out our wares. You also have a crowd that came to Pittsburgh to tour Craig's museum, and they are thrilled to check out the swap. 
   I sold a number of bikes, and parts, but also bought some real cool bicycles and miscellaneous to add to my collection I'll post my goodies, along with some pictures taken at the meet.  
   Two days of perfect weather, and a really fun show with good friends and lots of action.  Thanks, Howard.

* My new goodies:* 








*I really wanted this light*








Pictures from the show:


----------



## catfish (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## StevieZ (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey Howard. The girls bike with the funky headlight, I found that bike is a shed about 3 years ago. Im Glade it's still complete.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to post pictures in all three threads, Howard!  Enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes, thanks for the effort in posting the pics.
Looks like a swap I'll try to make down the road from Virginia...a one day format, free and hassle free set up...what a concept!
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2015)

I've bought quite a few bits from Bicycle Heaven over the years. It's great to see the place. Craig Morrow has been a fantastic asset to the hobby and I really appreciate all his help.
 Thanks, for posting these pictures Howard. It looks like a fun day was had by all.


----------

